# ATItool Fan Control Question



## TheJuice (Aug 30, 2004)

Does ATItool fan control work for the ATI Silencer 4? 

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=35-186-116&depa=0


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 30, 2004)

yep if you connect the fan plug to your video card it will work


----------



## Quazi (Aug 31, 2004)

It even works with the Zalman fan I ordered with my Zalman ZM80C-HP! I just spliced the wiring from my X800Pro heatsink into the wiring coming off of the Zalman fan and plug it up into the card. Works like a charm and also keeps the noise down because I don't have to run it on a 12v power supply at 100%. ATITool is AWESOME!


----------



## SmiGDig (Sep 1, 2004)

I have that same ATI Silencer plugged into my MSI 9800 Pro 128mb, how can I access the temperature monitoring and fan control options? Do they only appear if I soft mod the BIOS to an XT?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2004)

the options appear if you have a temp. chip .. which you probabyl dont have .. see the article here: does my 9800 pro/xt support temp. monitoring


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 1, 2004)

I have an Iceberg 4, i have it plugged into the case fan mini molex on my motherboard, is there any way future versions of ATITool could monitor this?


----------

